# Apparently guys are paying to watch attractive women play video games...its a thing



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

The person I am currently dating is a fairly decent gamer, I'm not really into it, I think she took it up for her kids. With that said she was telling me that she had been corresponding with a group of women online that actually get paid to play video games. Its completely nonsexual, they wear normal clothes while doing it, and many of them make salaries well into the six figure range. I thought she was making this up until I googled it. Apparently its a big deal and lots of women are doing it and doing quite well. You have to be attractive though. She said she was considering doing it part time because she games anyway. I am honestly shocked by this. I hate to be judgemental, but it just seems odd to me. What would a guy get out of this? I guess I find the whole thing kind of creepy. Its almost like paying someone to be your friend. I honestly see it as pathetic. Am I judging this too harshly? I mean people do have fetishes, and this is really tame in comparison, but I guess it kind of makes me feel sad for the current state of things if something like this is booming. With that said perhaps I am just an old man that is out of touch with things.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

When I worked in the UK there was a tv show called “Would I lie to you”.
Basically the contestants who would be semi famous celebrities would read out a card and the other team had to say whether it was a lie or not.
One guy said his favorite hobby was to watch online as a woman gift wrapped parcels.
He was telling the truth and at that stage she had millions of views on utube and this wasn’t counting her private clients.
I started flipping through utube and some of the things people pay to watch amazed me.No matter how silly an activity may seem,some men find it attractive.


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

I agree with Andy that what we think is strange may not be to others. Not saying it's right or wrong but just seems silly but on the same token, look at what our kids are watching these days. My 11 year old son watches countless videos about people talking about Harry Potter, Jurassic World and Star Wars theories. My 7 year old daughter watches these videos where kids are playing with their barbies and role playing the voices, which is just one step up from what kids a little bit younger are watching, kids and adults open up these damn small toy things that you don't know what's in them until you open it.

As for RH, the side question to this is are you ok with her wanting to do this? Seems like it could open up Pandora's box but who knows.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

In Korea it's a thing to pay to watch pretty (but clothed) girls eat noodles.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

I know there was some guy named Mark something-or-other that my kids used to watch play video games on YouTube. I think he made a boatload of money.

These crazy kids and their videos of video games.....


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

stillfightingforus said:


> As for RH, the side question to this is are you ok with her wanting to do this? Seems like it could open up Pandora's box but who knows.


I am ok with it. I am not at all worried about losing my woman to some guy that wants to watch her play video games. I also don't really see it the same as being a web cam girl IMO. With that said I'm not sure she has thick enough skin for it. The girls that do it have lots of admirers...but...they also have people that say some pretty vile things to them. I can't imagine her taking that well. 

From looking at the responses I guess us guys will literally pay to watch a pretty girl to do anything, opening packages, eating noodles, etc....its good work if you can find it I guess.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

personofinterest said:


> I know there was some guy named Mark something-or-other that my kids used to watch play video games on YouTube. I think he made a boatload of money.
> 
> These crazy kids and their videos of video games.....


Men get paid to do it too, but...for the girls its different. I don't think their fans care if they are particularly expert level at the game or not. Its really about just watching a nice looking woman play video games.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

ReformedHubby said:


> Men get paid to do it too, but...for the girls its different. I don't think their fans care if they are particularly expert level at the game or not. Its really about just watching a nice looking woman play video games.


Men will pay women to do whatever makes them feel good watching her do it. Makes sense to me because these guys really have no interest in anything except games, so seeing a pretty woman playing their game with them or in a video is sexy to them. She's sexy because she is in his fantasy world already, in the gaming. They want to look at a pretty woman all the time like most men do, but they can't tear their eyes away from their games enough to go out into the real world and look at some, so bringing the pretty woman into their world is preferable to them.

I've contemplated doing similar things. Having known guys that had odd desires to see certain things and not feeling at all uncomfortable about what they were wanting to see, I've considered it. Things like walking around fully clothed but wearing a certain type of shoe and tights. Literally just walking around. Or applying my make up in a long drawn out scene in front of them. At times when I needed money and these guys had plenty of it I was like, why the heck not? Never ended up there but definitely considered.


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

Faithful Wife said:


> Men will pay women to do whatever makes them feel good watching her do it. Makes sense to me because these guys really have no interest in anything except games, so seeing a pretty woman playing their game with them or in a video is sexy to them. She's sexy because she is in his fantasy world already, in the gaming. They want to look at a pretty woman all the time like most men do, but they can't tear their eyes away from their games enough to go out into the real world and look at some, so bringing the pretty woman into their world is preferable to them.
> 
> *I've contemplated doing similar things.  Having known guys that had odd desires to see certain things and not feeling at all uncomfortable about what they were wanting to see, I've considered it. Things like walking around fully clothed but wearing a certain type of shoe and tights. Literally just walking around. Or applying my make up in a long drawn out scene in front of them. At times when I needed money and these guys had plenty of it I was like, why the heck not? Never ended up there but definitely considered.*


Virtually or literally having them in front of you?


----------



## cashcratebob (Jan 10, 2018)

Watching my wife smoke a cigar and drink some scotch does the same for me. Just something sexy about a girl being into and doing that particular thing you are into.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Having known guys that had odd desires to see certain things and not feeling at all uncomfortable about what they were wanting to see, I've considered it. Things like walking around fully clothed but wearing a certain type of shoe and tights. Literally just walking around. Or applying my make up in a long drawn out scene in front of them. At times when I needed money and these guys had plenty of it I was like, why the heck not? Never ended up there but definitely considered.


Yeah....thats why I don't have a problem with her doing it. I don't see anything sexual about it at all. I also think its cool that she is attractive enough pull it off, would be proud if she became popular in a weird sort of way. With that said I posted about it because I found the whole thing almost unbelievable. I will also admit I do have preconceived notions about the social life of men that would pay for this. I guess I don't see paying to watch a woman do mundane things as healthy. I'm assuming most of them are lonely for female companionship? It makes me want to really curtail my sons video game playing and youTubing big time.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

stillfightingforus said:


> Virtually or literally having them in front of you?


Have considered pics/videos (not streaming, no clue how all of that works) and have considered doing it in person (with people I already knew).

I mean, I've considered a lot of other things that seem more like, yeah, of course many men would pay for that. Like a guy who had a bikini fetish (like, for real) and would have happily bought me bikinis and then paid me to try them on and wear them around in front of him. That seems kinda normal, though. Normal as in, obvious that men love seeing women nearly naked.

Also the men I considered this with, didn't really want to do this with some stranger or random internet girl or a full on sex worker. They wanted to do it with someone who wouldn't judge them, didn't think they were freaks, and would just be chill about it and not make it into some big deal. They wanted something freaky, but they weren't willing to go get it from just where ever. So in my case, I was just really open and knew lots of other freaky people who wanted and had done much weirder things (and directly sexual things), so these guys were tame by comparison and were just seeking something simple that isn't that easy to come by if you don't know someone who is willing to get with you about it.

I never ended up doing any of these things, but I entertained the idea because I felt safe and knew them.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

ReformedHubby said:


> It makes me want to really curtail my sons video game playing and youTubing big time.


I think that would be wise.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

cashcratebob said:


> Watching my wife smoke a cigar and drink some scotch does the same for me. Just something sexy about a girl being into and doing that particular thing you are into.


I saw a Craigslist ad for that once. A guy would pay you to smoke cigs and video you.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

CharlieParker said:


> In Korea it's a thing to pay to watch pretty (but clothed) girls eat noodles.


I haven't had cable TV in quite a while, but didn't that used to be Food Network's whole schtick? Watching other people eat food?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

CharlieParker said:


> In Korea it's a thing to pay to watch pretty (but clothed) girls eat noodles.


*Just goes to show that some men just have a hell of a lot of time on their hands!*


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Have considered pics/videos (not streaming, no clue how all of that works) and have considered doing it in person (with people I already knew).
> 
> I mean, I've considered a lot of other things that seem more like, yeah, of course many men would pay for that. Like a guy who had a bikini fetish (like, for real) and would have happily bought me bikinis and then paid me to try them on and wear them around in front of him. That seems kinda normal, though. Normal as in, obvious that men love seeing women nearly naked.
> 
> ...


OMG...I totally know this is a thing too. My previous ex girlfriend would occasionally get offers to buy her panties from acquaintances. I was floored by this. I guess I am naive. I mean....how does that conversation even start, "hey I know we're friends but would you sell me your panties?". But sure enough, when we broke up she came to my place to collect her lingerie because she literally thought I was going to do something weird with it. Honestly wasn't on my mind at all, had stored all of it in my nightstand drawer.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

If its a youtube channel, most guys aren't paying. I'll give an example though. There is a girl with the YouTube name Meytalll who does drum covers for songs. Now she isn't a bad drummer at all. However she's not like your most skilled YouTube drummer either. There's another guy named johnkew who is really amazing. To me, he is the best drum cover person on YouTube. 

Johnkew, a good enough looking guy, with exceptional skill, really good camera work, badass kit, covering some of the hardest songs to play... 38k subscribers.

Meytalll, a pretty good looking woman, decent skill, equal camera work, nice kit, covering lots of popular songs that aren't that hard to play, but decent enough in difficulty... 1.2 million subscribers. 

People watch her cause she's a good looking girl. They watch johnkew to see a really good player do his thing. 38k compared to 1.2 million. Haha. Must be that 78¢ on the dollar thing at work again.


----------



## MichelleThoughts (Jun 24, 2018)

Men paying pretty women to play video games...yeah that is messed up. People have too much time, too much money, and too much lack of people skills if they are stooping to this. I am surprised people are being more positive about that on here so far. There are worse things out there, but really, this is pretty outrageous IMO.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

MichelleThoughts said:


> Men paying pretty women to play video games...yeah that is messed up. People have too much time, too much money, and too much lack of people skills if they are stooping to this. I am surprised people are being more positive about that on here so far. There are worse things out there, but really, this is pretty outrageous IMO.


You think we watch Megyn Kelly because she is an amazing reporter and journalist? Lol. What is surprising to you about men watching pretty women?


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> You think we watch Megyn Kelly because she is an amazing reporter and journalist? Lol. What is surprising to you about men watching pretty women?


Very interesting point. But honestly you could have used a better example. Look at the female reporters on ESPN compared to their male counterparts. You literally have to be attractive if you are a female. With that said I get it...its all about catering to your audience. Its not like most women want to tune in to sports highlights.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

This French woman? Yeah it's because she's simply the best journalist out there


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

If people consider Meytalll pretty we have a disconnect somewhere... I like the ethnic look but OMG, I've heard teenage garage band drummers with a $200 Craigslist drum set play better...


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

Just looked up Meytalll - she's not _my_ kind of pretty, but she is definitely pretty. 

1) People like to watch others do what they themselves are into. Nothing new there. And men like to look at pretty women, no shocker. So a pretty woman doing something interesting? Sure, I'll check that out.
2) Youtube has videos of all kinds of people doing anything you can think of. My son was really into those videos of kids opening plastic eggs to get a surprise toy. Totally stupid stuff but it was another child opening presents - what little kid wouldn't be interested? And those people are making LOTS of money. One of them (I think it was "Ryan ToysReview") was worth over $7 million last I checked. An 8 yo kid making home movies!!! Now my boy is into watching others playing video games, and my son is pretty decent at gaming so I see nothing odd about it.

So take a market of gamers, who are stereotypically not lady-killers, and give them a pretty girl sharing the same interests... Instant hit. There is nothing overtly sexual about what the OP described, so if the lady wants to pick up some extra cash while enjoying her hobbies then good for her. Obviously there will be rude comments from some viewers, but if she can ignore that and enjoy the positive comments while making extra money - why not?


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

CharlieParker said:


> In Korea it's a thing to pay to watch pretty (but clothed) girls eat noodles.


Did a YouTube search.

Just wow......people pay money to view this? 😅


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

rockon said:


> Did a YouTube search.
> 
> Just wow......people pay money to view this? 😅


To be honest, yes, but only after hearing about it in... never mind, not going there.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Maxwedge 413 said:


> Just looked up Meytalll - she's not _my_ kind of pretty, but she is definitely pretty.
> 
> 1) People like to watch others do what they themselves are into. Nothing new there. And men like to look at pretty women, no shocker. So a pretty woman doing something interesting? Sure, I'll check that out.
> 2) Youtube has videos of all kinds of people doing anything you can think of. My son was really into those videos of kids opening plastic eggs to get a surprise toy. Totally stupid stuff but it was another child opening presents - what little kid wouldn't be interested? And those people are making LOTS of money. One of them (I think it was "Ryan ToysReview") was worth over $7 million last I checked. An 8 yo kid making home movies!!! Now my boy is into watching others playing video games, and my son is pretty decent at gaming so I see nothing odd about it.


I just looked up Meytall, had never heard of her. Wow...she is really popular, and all she does is play drum parts from popular rock songs. I don't find her particularly attractive but I can see how a lot of guys would. Honestly kudos to these women. They know they are totally being objectified and are leveraging it while keeping their dignity, literally making a killing doing regular everyday things and having guys pay them for it.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

There are some young women on YouTube that TRULY can play. Like, TRULY. And are probably half Ms. Meytalll's age. Are they the next Bill Bruford? I hope so. A few make it. Look at Orianthi...

When you see someone that isn't even old enough to get a learner's permit nail Emerson Lake and Palmer's most tricky organ riffs....


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Curiosity continues to get the best of me, One of the most popular gaming girls is Lea May Currier, she is actually very attractive and clearly a model as well. I could honestly see guys paying her to watch her read a book in sweat pants. Not posting it but there is a video of her on youTube with over 2 million views just because she inadvertently showed more than she intended once, and it really didn't even show much of anything. Hard to believe the level of interest is that high. There are of course hardcore gaming girls that are known as well, but it seems the hot ones get most of the attention.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2016)

I am a "mature" gamer (lol) and have watched a number of streamers play games on Twitch and Mixer. It's very helpful especially when learning a new game, but it is also more entertaining than anything on TV. 

There are far MORE men who make money than women on streaming sites. If you look at the most popular and successful streamers, they are men. They have endorsement deals, draw tens of thousands of viewers, and make 100's of thousands of dollars a month. In the past few years, companies that have streaming platforms have been pushing to diversify streamers, and offer women incentives to live stream. For example, the viewership threshold for becoming a Twitch "partner" so one can make money is far lower for women than men. The primary sources of income are donations and subscriptions, although one doesn't have to pay anything to watch. If you have an Amazon Prime account, you automatically get one free subscription per month to support a streamer on Twitch.

I watch several streamers from time to time and have a list of favorites. About half are women. One does a cooking stream with is family friendly and very entertaining. She's married and her husband sometimes makes an appearance. She's a genuinely nice lady and fun to watch. I've also watched several lady gamers. Their reactions to games and game events are so different from men, and again it is fun to interact and watch. I also think women streamers should get more support than they do. There's nothing sexual about it at all. The chat is moderated in an effort to keep the asshats out, but sadly female streamers get far more trolling and disrespect because they are women.

Yes, there are female streamers who wear low cut tops and sexualize themselves to get viewership and donations. Several are notorious about it. They do have a large viewership, and it is unfortunate. I avoid those streams like the plague because they harm the legitimate efforts of female streamers who want to be accepted and respected as male streamers.


----------



## Tiggy! (Sep 9, 2016)

Cromer said:


> I am a "mature" gamer (lol) and have watched a number of streamers play games on Twitch and Mixer. It's very helpful especially when learning a new game, but it is also more entertaining than anything on TV.
> 
> There are far MORE men who make money than women on streaming sites. If you look at the most popular and successful streamers, they are men. They have endorsement deals, draw tens of thousands of viewers, and make 100's of thousands of dollars a month. In the past few years, companies that have streaming platforms have been pushing to diversify streamers, and offer women incentives to live stream. For example, the viewership threshold for becoming a Twitch "partner" so one can make money is far lower for women than men. The primary sources of income are donations and subscriptions, although one doesn't have to pay anything to watch. If you have an Amazon Prime account, you automatically get one free subscription per month to support a streamer on Twitch.
> 
> ...


I have a friend who's a online gamer, she says it's become a real problem for female gamers with males coming onto her stream expecting to be a "thot" (not that I agree with that term).


----------



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2016)

Tiggy! said:


> I have a friend who's a online gamer, she says it's become a real problem for female gamers with males coming onto her stream expecting to be a "thot" (not that I agree with that term).


Sadly it is, and that's why it is so important for a female gamer's stream to be well moderated with a heavy ban hammer. Most of the trolls are likely 13-year-olds who spank themselves to their mom's Cosmo.

There is one young lady I've watched playing Fortnite (and other games) and she is very, very good. She finished as one of the top players in a recent event. She's very attractive and has said on her stream that she dresses down to avoid trolls. Sad. She gets my monthly Prime subscription.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I don’t want to pay to watch a woman eat noodles, or play video games (which I don’t understand anyway) or walk on the beach, play drums, etc.

I do for a moment want to be transformed into a cello 

https://youtu.be/MQBkV7s0sV0


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Ikaika said:


> I don’t want to pay to watch a woman eat noodles, or play video games (which I don’t understand anyway) or walk on the beach, play drums, etc.
> 
> I do for a moment want to be transformed into a cello
> 
> ...


 :iagree:

Asian women are my weakness.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> :iagree:
> 
> Asian women are my weakness.


Dated three, married one. Not for me.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

john117 said:


> Dated three, married one. Not for me.


Dated one. Married her. I wouldn't have it any other way :smile2:


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I have never dated a white woman, among those I have had relationships:

Japanese (and married one - my wife)
Chinese
Filipino 
Samoan
Hawaiian
A number of mixed ancestries (mixture of Asian Pacific ancestry and white) - known here as hapa. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

ReformedHubby said:


> The person I am currently dating is a fairly decent gamer, I'm not really into it, I think she took it up for her kids. With that said she was telling me that she had been corresponding with a group of women online that actually get paid to play video games. Its completely nonsexual, they wear normal clothes while doing it, and many of them make salaries well into the six figure range. I thought she was making this up until I googled it. Apparently its a big deal and lots of women are doing it and doing quite well. You have to be attractive though. She said she was considering doing it part time because she games anyway. I am honestly shocked by this. I hate to be judgemental, but it just seems odd to me. What would a guy get out of this? I guess I find the whole thing kind of creepy. Its almost like paying someone to be your friend. I honestly see it as pathetic. Am I judging this too harshly? I mean people do have fetishes, and this is really tame in comparison, but I guess it kind of makes me feel sad for the current state of things if something like this is booming. With that said perhaps I am just an old man that is out of touch with things.


No comprehension here partner.

I would invite women over to play and video games wouldn't be the only playing on the menu.

I tried to get a mental angle on this and just can't...


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Dated one. Married her. I wouldn't have it any other way :smile2:


I thought so too for the first 25 years


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

john117 said:


> I thought so too for the first 25 years


https://youtu.be/Ubw5N8iVDHI


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I'll try harder in the afterlife


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

john117 said:


> Dated three, married one. Not for me.




Dated half an Asian, married one. Guess our issues are half as bad only then 🤦🏼*♂

Can’t tell when it’s a funny or a little bit racist...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

inmyprime said:


> Dated half an Asian, married one. Guess our issues are half as bad only then 🤦🏼*♂
> 
> Can’t tell when it’s a funny or a little bit racist...
> 
> ...


Depends on your definition of Asian. Someone Asian who grew up in Seattle vs someone Asian who grew up in Baikonur are both Asians technically and that's about it for similarities...


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

inmyprime said:


> Dated half an Asian, married one. Guess our issues are half as bad only then 🤦🏼*♂
> 
> Can’t tell when it’s a funny or a little bit racist...
> 
> ...


Meh, its only half racist. 

So half Asian, does that mean you guys put rice in your poke bowls? Eat your vietnamese egg rolls with soy sauce instead of Nước Mắm?


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Meh, its only half racist.
> 
> 
> 
> So half Asian, does that mean you guys put rice in your poke bowls? Eat your vietnamese egg rolls with soy sauce instead of Nước Mắm?




Gefüllte Fish with chopsticks in a teriyaki sauce usually. I’m half Jewish so it balances out. Also extremely small and economical portions 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

inmyprime said:


> Gefüllte Fish with chopsticks in a teriyaki sauce usually. I’m half Jewish so it balances out. Also extremely small and economical portions
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you put charoset in your poke bowl, you and me can't be friends.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> No comprehension here partner.
> 
> I would invite women over to play and video games wouldn't be the only playing on the menu.
> 
> I tried to get a mental angle on this and just can't...



The term alpha is thrown around a lot around here. With that said....I don't think too many alpha guys per the TAM definition would pay for something like this. They would have the same attitude that you do, and be much more likely to actually be with the girl in real life that guys pay to watch play games. I wonder if somewhere there is guy that pays a hot chick to play chess or Monopoly with him. Wouldn't surprise me honestly.


----------



## MichelleThoughts (Jun 24, 2018)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> You think we watch Megyn Kelly because she is an amazing reporter and journalist? Lol. What is surprising to you about men watching pretty women?


There are many attractive people, especially on tv, but at least they are doing something, like acting or reporting, or even talking about something. At least they have a job that requires some work or thought.

If I were younger and knew about this I probably could have gotten paid for this but I was playing video games for my own enjoyment. If my daughters when they got older decided to get paid for this, I'd be disappointed. It is nothing more than exploiting looks for money, so I see it as a step above stripping.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

MichelleThoughts said:


> There are many attractive people, especially on tv, but at least they are doing something, like acting or reporting, or even talking about something. At least they have a job that requires some work or thought.
> 
> If I were younger I could have gotten paid for this but I was playing video games just for the fun of it. If my daughters when they got older decided to get paid for this, I'd be disappointed. I think it's a step above stripping.


You would be disappointed in your daughter making bank by catering to a target audience while playing video games? Ok

I mean, if my daughter makes 6 figures playing video games online for a live stream, I don't think disappointed is the word I would use. Jealous maybe.

The way I see it is girls these days wear spaghetti straps and short shorts anyway. They sure do around the house, that's for sure. So you wake up, roll out of bed in your PJs and play a video game. Make a some easy money playing a game, then continue on with your day. 

The reality is you don't even have to be dressed in a particularly scandalous way. If you are really pretty, dudes will tune in anyway. I've seen this proven by countless YouTubers and their sub counts. Really skilled male professional fisherman channel, 130k subs. Really attractive mediocre female fisherman channel, 1.5 million subs. They aren't dressing skimpy at all, they are just attractive women. They don't even have to be that skilled, just pretty. The sub counts will skyrocket.


----------



## MichelleThoughts (Jun 24, 2018)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> You would be disappointed in your daughter making bank by catering to a target audience while playing video games? Ok
> 
> I mean, if my daughter makes 6 figures playing video games online for a live stream, I don't think disappointed is the word I would use. Jealous maybe.
> 
> ...


I actually see it as immoral. Youtubers are different. At least they are doing something, talking, trying to provide entertainment, or getting people to think about whatever. If they look good, well, so what? They are born good-looking. Everyone can try to become a youtuber and some make it and some don't. Playing a video game? Most people pay FOR that. I would definitely be disappointed if my daughters chose to do something like that. 

Sigh, I guess there are many immoral professions out there, but this is sort of hitting a nerve with me. It actually reminds me of a time very recently when my younger brother got taken advantage of financially by a girl who recognized the sucker in him. She didn't date him or anything, just used her looks and charm to get him to spend his savings on her. So maybe this isn't as extreme as that, but I see it as the same thing. These girls are taking advantage of lonely boys.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

I don't see it that way at all. These girls are wearing normal,clothing, there is nothing sexual about it. They found a target audience that is willing to pay for the content they are creating. If pewdiepie decided to drop YouTube and run his own stream, a lot of people... Like 10s of millions of people would pay for the content. Ive seen incredibly small channels, like 5k or less get patrion donations to their channels on YouTube. There's a ton of people willing to pay for content they like from youtubers they sub to. 

This is essentially no different. DanTDM did a live show tour. It sold out in every single city within like two days after the tickets went on sale. He is a youtube gamer for kids. Some girl charging a fee for a live stream of her gaming is not in any way degrading for the content creator and I certainly don't see it as immoral or her taking advantage of men. There is an audience more than willing to pay for this content. A girl gaming in sweats and a t-shirt isn't trying to take advantage of anyone. She just found a way to get paid doing what she already does anyway. More power to her!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

MichelleThoughts said:


> I actually see it as immoral. Youtubers are different. At least they are doing something, talking, trying to provide entertainment, or getting people to think about whatever. If they look good, well, so what? They are born good-looking. Everyone can try to become a youtuber and some make it and some don't. Playing a video game? Most people pay FOR that. I would definitely be disappointed if my daughters chose to do something like that.
> 
> Sigh, I guess there are many immoral professions out there, but this is sort of hitting a nerve with me. It actually reminds me of a time very recently when my younger brother got taken advantage of financially by a girl who recognized the sucker in him. She didn't date him or anything, just used her looks and charm to get him to spend his savings on her. So maybe this isn't as extreme as that, but I see it as the same thing. These girls are taking advantage of lonely boys.


I'm of a similar mindset but I don't think these women are taking advantage of real men. The pathetic boy things they are taking money from should not reproduce anyway but it is prostitution at some level regardless.

I won't be too harsh in judgment about these women. Life is hard and at least they don't have to compromise their bodies to be violated physically for money.

It is incredibly stupid for sure. I am starting to appreciate strong men having multiple women for the simple fact that there appears to be a shortage of desirable men to mate with in periods of history. I say that last remark with regret and not arrogance. Women are in a terrible plight with the increasing lack of strong men to mate with. I don't ascribe to polygamy but I have sympathy in some situations. When you have a population rife with idiotic spaz boys, sharing a strong male makes sense pragmatically.

This isn't PC but primal. Ugh.....


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

This whole thing is CREEPY to the extreme. What the hell is going on in society that this is a thing -- from BOTH sides?
I guess it takes all types, but I would not want my wife/gf/SO streaming stuff just so creeps can get off even being fully clothed. It's feeding a peeping tom thing -- that if someone was outside your house watching this, they would get arrested. 

Ugh.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

jlg07 said:


> I guess it takes all types, but I would not want my wife/gf/SO streaming stuff just so creeps can get off even being fully clothed. It's feeding a peeping tom thing -- that if someone was outside your house watching this, they would get arrested.


I agree that there is voyeuristic aspect to it. I think Peeping Toms just like watching and feeling like you don't know they are watching? With that said as I said earlier I don't mind it at all. She used to be a Hooters girl when she was nineteen, I am sure some guys would have a problem with that too. 

But she isn't just some sex worker, I don't see it as the same thing at all, she is also a decorated veteran and a nurse and a mother. I think if she could find the time she would do it, but...its not like she'd have followers overnight, it would take time to establish herself. With that said I guess I have a little weirdness in me too. I actually find it an ego boost and kind of cool that she is attractive enough to pull this off. I also had a brief fling in real life with a sex cam girl. I did not know that she was a cam girl until our third date. She was nervous when telling me. It was surprising to me that she was a cam girl, because she was educated and her day job paid a six figure salary. Not everyone who does this fits the mold of desperate or damaged. I ended things shortly after she told me, but not because of her occupation. Its women like her and my girlfriend that probably drive feminists nuts. Choosing to leverage their looks for financial gain when they have other options. But...agency is about making the choices for you, not the choices others would make for you.


----------



## Tiggy! (Sep 9, 2016)

I just see as the newest platform for guys paying to ogle at women, I don't see it really any different to magazines/strip clubs /porn/webcam girls (or view the guys into streaming any different to the guys who pay for the any other type of titillation).


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

MichelleThoughts said:


> There are many attractive people, especially on tv, but at least they are doing something, like acting or reporting,


Every time I look at the guide for cable TV I am impressed how many shows there are about nothing, aka employment squabbles at a tattoo parlor, some 8th tier "celebrity" bickering with her assistant, or a family who breeds a lot.


> or even talking about something. At least they have a job that requires some work or thought.
> 
> If I were younger and knew about this I probably could have gotten paid for this but I was playing video games for my own enjoyment. If my daughters when they got older decided to get paid for this, I'd be disappointed. It is nothing more than exploiting looks for money, so I see it as a step above stripping.


The bright line between this and porn that I can see is that playing video games is something most of us aren't embarrassed to do in public, as opposed to nudity or sex. So while I find it surprising, I don't see why anyone should pass up the money.


----------



## wild jade (Jun 21, 2016)

Dang, I missed my calling!

I used to game all the time, but never heard of this. I had to check it out. Turns out that both men and women do this-- most streamers are men actually. And mostly what you see is a head concentrating on a computer screen.

Not terribly good ogling material - unless it's the game you're interested in.

Only a small handful of them are making serious money -- many are unpaid, some make small amounts here and there. I'm surprised there's any money in it at all, but maybe it's a bit like betting on your favorite knight in the jousting competition?


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

I told my husband he was lucky to have me! 

Sincerely, Avid Female Video Gamer


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Ok, now I've heard it all. I have a client who is an avid D&D player, and he is also a gamer. I was telling him about this, and according to him attractive woman get payed to play D&D too. Not like a whole bunch of money. But 15 to 20 bucks an hour which isn't bad at all to play a game, and nothing sexual is involved. Its not something that he has paid for, but he said there are some guys that do. I continue to be fascinated by this stuff. At this point I just feel bad that guys are doing this. I mean technically they are getting what they want out of it, but I guess I just feel like if this is something you are willing to pay for, you're probably very introverted and somewhat socially awkward. I guess I feel like you get more out of life when you come out of your shell.


----------



## vincent3 (May 31, 2018)

I came across a video of an attractive woman playing a first-person shooter, and it definitely got my attention. She was good, she was confident, and she looked great. I haven't made a regular thing of it, but why not if it floats your boat?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ReformedHubby said:


> Men get paid to do it too, but...for the girls its different. I don't think their fans care if they are particularly expert level at the game or not. Its really about just watching a nice looking woman play video games.


Maybe it gives gamers hope that they will find a hot woman who plays games lol

Gotta admit it's pretty hard to find, I found a stunner who's not into just games but arcades, was racing her in a driving game and she clipped me at the last second and won! Had to wait forever to find her though


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Maybe it gives gamers hope that they will find a hot woman who plays games lol
> 
> Gotta admit it's pretty hard to find, I found a stunner who's not into just games but arcades, was racing her in a driving game and she clipped me at the last second and won! Had to wait forever to find her though


Good for you man, been reading your posts for years. You always seemed to get a lot of action, but now it seems you have someone you really care about too....With that said...I still hate your avatar :rofl:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ReformedHubby said:


> Good for you man, been reading your posts for years. You always seemed to get a lot of action, but now it seems you have someone you really care about too....With that said...I still hate your avatar :rofl:


Heh still took me long enough, and I even thought I was a complete hopeless sociopath incapable of deep emotion 

In the end I'm just a weirdo who managed to find another weirdo who understands and even shares my retardation.


----------

